# Buffy the Vampire Slayer in Quenya?



## vgunn (Mar 21, 2003)

I know off-the-wall question, I posted it in a couple of discussions here, and thought I would post it here as well.

Looking for Quenya or Sindarin phrase for Buffy the Vampire Slayer. 

Any thoughts or ideas?

Thanks,

vgunn


----------



## vgunn (Mar 21, 2003)

*Idea*

Here is what I've come up with

Beraenil en Golcannas	Magor
Promise/Goddess	the Cloak/shaping Slayer


What do you think?


----------



## Novuriel (Mar 22, 2003)

I like it. Well, I like anything concerning Buffy or LOTR, so together it's like "Yay!"
Oh, and I can't tell you whether it's right or what cause I have no Elvish understanding, except for the basic "Elen sila lumenn omentielvo." I don't even know if I spelt that right but you know what I mean.
Isn't Buffy the best TV show on the planet?


----------



## vgunn (Mar 23, 2003)

*btvsrpg*

I'm really a fan of the Buffy Role-Playing Game by Eden, the the setting so much as the system. I'm doing a conversion from the LOTR RPG over to Buffy, so wanted an appropriate Tolkien (Sindarin or Quenya) name.


----------

